# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Do Frogs have seizures?

## Ebony

Ive been helping a friend of a friend who's always wanted frogs. She's got two young Southern Bells (Litoria raniformis) They would be about a year old. I went to her place to check on their progress and she picked one up and it's legs suddenly went straight and it looked like its muscles in the whole of the frogs body were pulsing. The breathing was slowed as well. It honestly looked like it was having a seizure. I was so shocked to see this happen and  that she was so "here we go again" type manner.  She told me this happens allot when she picks it up and she sprays it with water and eventually its legs go back to normal and then everything is normal again. Ive never seen this before. This happened about a month ago and the frog is still OK. Does any one know about this??

----------


## Tom

Could it be some sort of defense mechanism? Like i don't think i would want to eat a thing that sporadicly twitches.

----------


## Kurt

Yes frogs can have seizures. I don't know what causes it, but if it were my frog it would've gone to the vet already.

----------


## Tom

If he does what will they do? Can they put it on anti convulsion medicine. For now i would suggest not handling it. Or doing anything that induces the seizures.

----------


## John Clare

It's possible it's a defence mechanism.  Seizures can occur in old frogs.  I would think it's most likely that the frog is not used to people and is just having an extreme reaction.

----------


## Tom

Really a defense mechanism? That was just a stab in the dark. What do you do if your froggie is having seizures?

----------


## Kurt

Me personally, I would have him checked out to rule out disease or neurological problems.

----------


## Ebony

I would have taken my frog to the vet as soon as it happened. Unfortunately I suggested this at the time but she didn't think it necessary. Ive been ringing her to ask how the frog is and she says its OK. We don't have Vets that know much about frogs here but I have come across one that is willing to help and who deals in Reps. I won't give up on this. I will talk to her again.

----------


## charitynbran

thats crazy...obviously me and the frogs have one thing in common we both have seizures.... lol

----------


## Ebony

She Say's the Frog is doing well and hasn't had another seizure yet.She didn't take it to the Vet :Mad: . 

 She also has a Green and golden Frog (also young) that screams at her every time she puts her hand in her tank. Ive had frogs for 5 years and Ive never heard mine scream. I witnessed her frog doing it and i think it was really scared :Frown: . It was hopping around and just screaming until she shut the terrarium doors.

----------


## Tom

record it i want to hear a frog scream. Also does anyone think this could almost be its release call?

----------


## Ebony

Hi Tom...If you google Screaming frog you can see plenty. It not so nice to me as I think the frogs are unhappy/scared. Like my friends frog :Frown: . Its understandable for wild frogs but sad for captive frogs. But that's just my opinion.

----------


## Mike

What is her feeding and supplementation regimen?  It could be a defense mechanism, but it could also be linked to a calcium deficiency, among other possibilities.

----------


## Ebony

Hi Mike, She feeds them Meal-worms and flies. I noticed that her enclosure was quite dry the last time I was there. Ive told her to mist it regularly.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I wish I could offer better advice on amphibian seizures.

 My own are triggered by certain food additives, a specific frequency of flashing light and certain heavy metals as a result of a really entertaining Navy story. :EEK!: 



What type of enclosure is the frog kept in? Plastic/glass/wood and screen?
I ask as there is a bit of research out on lab induced seizures in frogs using a bunch of chemicals I am unfamiliar with. They also used some chemicals that are commonly found in pressure treated wood, plywood and the wood of certain conifers.

----------

